# cat pregnancy



## shelby42 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello my name is sharon im a newbie, i took in a female a month ago and i know she is pregnant but not sure how far along but what i have noticed this am is that her milk seems to be in she it very full around the nipples and it seems to be leaking any idea when they are due many thanks in advance


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm sorry, it's impossible to know how far along she is unless we have a date for her last heat. A vet can give you a good estimation on when she's due though.


----------

